# 1st generation container & roro vessels



## hilifta (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi There,

I have been trying to piece together the history of the 1st generation box boats and roro's that served Australasia.
I have almost got there, but there are a few, that despite hours of searching, have eluded me.
If anybody out there knows the subseqent history and fate of the following I would love to hear from you.

Manoora b1969 ASP
Aust Endeavour b1969 ANL (ex ACT3)
Aust Enterprise b1969 ANL
Aust Explorer b1969 ANL (ex Matthew Flinders)
Aust Emblem b1976
Aust Escort b1976 (ex James Cook)
Aust Searoader B1970 ESS K Line
Sydney Trader b1969
Townsville Trader b1970
Bass Trader b1961
Lysaght Endeavour b1973
Lysaght Enterprise b1973
Tohgo Maru b1970
Hyogo Maru b1970
Melbourne Express B1970

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Rgds/Mike Cornwall


----------



## Mark Taxis (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Mike

The Townesville Trader was scrapped in Taiwan in 1984, arriving Kaochung 19 Oct 1984
As a matter of interest the Darwin Trader also arrived in an adjacent scrap yard on 19th Oct 84
The Australian Explorer was scrapped in Taiwan, arriving breakers yard 8th Nov 1986
I served as 2nd Mate on the Explorer and Townsville Trader for their final trips, the last voyage of the Townesville trader was her longest and it was the one and only time she went to the northern hemisphere 
Rgds
Mark Taxis


----------



## hilifta (Feb 12, 2006)

*1st gen bos boats and roro's*

Hi Mark,

Thanks very much for your info.
Do you know of any site in Australia that has info on shipping histories etc.

Rgds/Mike


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Mike,
If you find one, please share its contents with me please !!!!!
I too have been looking for a similar site.
In your profile, you don't say where you hail from. If you are a Sydneysider the ANMM at Pyrmont is really the place to go to do any research. Their reference Library is absolutley fantastic. 
You have to phone and make a request and then you will be given a time to go in.
Good Hunting
David D...Sunshine Coast.


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

I expect you have not but do not overlook the fact that the Scandanavians introduced RORO tonnage to Australasia around the same time as containers were being introduced.They were keen on the RORO & unit load systems.An observer sent from NZ to Sydney was amazed at how cargoe flowed in & out carried by various types of forklift.Crew even used motor scooters to get about. Kiwi


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Wonder how many people realise that the world's first purpose built container ship was an Australian flag vessel. She was the 'Kooringa', of 1964, owned by the Adelaide Steam Ship Co./McIlwraiths, and was built for the Melbourne-Freemantle run.


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

no i didnt know,who would know what was nz roll on off?maybe the wahine????thats my guess.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

nzmatt said:


> no i didnt know,who would know what was nz roll on off?maybe the wahine????thats my guess.


First NZ flag ro-ro was 'Aramoana', blt 1962. First cargo only ro-ro was 'Hawea', blt 1967.


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

hell thats right the ussco ones hawea and wanka and the railways one,i know those.hows cold dundein tonight??????sydneys cold at nights (Night)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

nzmatt said:


> hell thats right the ussco ones hawea and wanka and the railways one,i know those.hows cold dundein tonight??????sydneys cold at nights (Night)


Winter arrived about 1500 hrs local time. Now 2345 hrs, SW 30 knts, sleet showers and 5 degrees C. (Not cold yet). (Thumb)


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

nice,which we had that here,its been trying to rain but it hasnet,


----------



## hilifta (Feb 12, 2006)

*!st Gen box boats and roro's*

Hi All,

Thanks for all the reponses recieved.
Re the Kooringa. yes she was the world first purpose container ship.
But, she did have a sister. She was identical to the Meringa, also of the ASP fleet.
Meringa however was finished as a bulkie, and from memory was used to carry bulk sugar.

I will compile a list over the next day or so, I have a day off tomoro, of all the 1st gen roros and box boats that either came to to this part of the world or were based here, ie Union Co, ANL etc, and their final fates, where known.

Rgds/Mike


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

*Kooringa*

Hi Mike
Discovered this write up in Vol XIII of "Merchant Ships World Built" 1965 very interesting indeed.

Ron


----------



## Chris Wood (Jun 9, 2006)

*Containerisation Timeline*

An interesting time line is available here, www.intermodal-events.com, how accurate it is who knows
Chris


----------



## Chillytoes (Dec 9, 2006)

As an apprentice at Newcastle State Dockyard, I worked on the building of _Kooringa_. Spent a lot of time on the assembly of her travelling container cranes. She was the first purpose-built container ship, but not for 40 footers. The containers for her were smaller, but her significance was the fact that she was the first to have cellular construction.


----------

